# How many Discus in a 300l planted tank



## Marco_Carvalho (28 Aug 2017)

Hello,

I have a 300l planted tank (120cm x 50cm x 50cm). Akadama substrate with húmus and pumice under the akadama. Lots of plants, Monte Carlo, eleocharis sp mini and staurogyne repens as carpet plants. Matogrossense, rotala rotundifolia, hygrophila rosanerving and pogostemon erectus in the back. Some driftwood and rocks in the middle.
Pressurized CO2, 2 x Chihiros A1201 and EI fertilization.

2 x AquaNova 1500l/h canister filter (2 baskets with foam and 2 baskets with pumice each) with 2 x 2l pre filter filled with DIY Eheim MechPro.

Got already:

- 8 Ramirezis Blue German (3 males, 5 females)
- 4 Nerites Snails
- 4 Helena Snails
- 20 Red Cherry Shrimp +/-
- 12 Amano Shrimp
- 10 Flame Tetra
- 10 Lemon Tetra
- 20 Cardinal Tetra

The question is.

How many Discus should i put in the tank in a safe mode? In order to keep them happy and not overstocking the tank and the filtration.

Thanks
Marco


----------



## MarkyP (28 Aug 2017)

what size discus are thinking of adding to the tank? what strain of discus ( german / asian or wild caught )


----------



## Marco_Carvalho (29 Aug 2017)

MarkyP said:


> what size discus are thinking of adding to the tank? what strain of discus ( german / asian or wild caught )



4 x Brilliant Blue = 2 inches

But i know they will grow a lot. If i could, i want 2 more Pigeon Blood.

All german!


----------



## MarkyP (29 Aug 2017)

2 inch fish require a lot of food to grow well and big water changes on a daily basis so could be problematic in a planted tank, if i were stocking that tank i would get 4 inch+ fish and add at least 7 to 9 fish. If you take a look at Stendker's website there is a interesting article on stocking.
I had 15 large adults in a 400ltr with lots of filtration with no problems.
your shrimps and tetras will be on the menu when the fish get large enough!


----------



## Marco_Carvalho (29 Aug 2017)

Already read some articles from Stendker. Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## sgdiscus (30 Aug 2017)

Marco_Carvalho said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 300l planted tank (120cm x 50cm x 50cm). Akadama substrate with húmus and pumice under the akadama. Lots of plants, Monte Carlo, eleocharis sp mini and staurogyne repens as carpet plants. Matogrossense, rotala rotundifolia, hygrophila rosanerving and pogostemon erectus in the back. Some driftwood and rocks in the middle.
> Pressurized CO2, 2 x Chihiros A1201 and EI fertilization.
> ...



For sharing.

I keep 10 adult discus (4.5 to 6.5 inches) in a 495 litre tank with a sump tank (about 150 litre with more than 6kg of media). I still change water twice a week to keep it clean and organics level low (to avoid BBA). I used to feed twice a day with beef heart. I started having lots of snails infesting in my sump.

I have since reduced feeding to once a day. Sometimes on the day that I change water, I do not feed at all. Since then, the snails had died off in my sump and I hardly find any snails in there. I keep 3 sparkling gouramis in the main tank to take care of the snail eggs. After 3 months, the snails are no longer visible in my tank. I still find the odd snail here and there during water changes.

Hope this helps.


----------

